# Gold refining equipment



## nvmihajlovic (Oct 9, 2011)

We would like to open our own gold refinery and we need some gold refining equipment. Could you please advise us about the price of the equipment. Our goal is to achieve approximately 1 MT of 999.5 per month. We will produce gold bullions from gold dust. Thanks in advance.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 9, 2011)

nvmihajlovic said:


> We would like to open our own gold refinery and we need some gold refining equipment. Could you please advise us about the price of the equipment. Our goal is to achieve approximately 1 MT of 999.5 per month. We will produce gold bullions from gold dust. Thanks in advance.



Thanks in advance for never making duplicate posts again. Every post gets read. I deleted the other one.


----------



## Nickpearl (Dec 22, 2011)

I can make an offer on an old model, but never used, Warner 10 & 25 Ampere Electroplating Power Unit plus new plastic tank (I'm thinking from mid- 1940's and sold then for $47. I wish to make a fair offer but have not as yet done any reverse electroplating.

Might anyone know if this would work for R-E gold from contacts and other bulky items?

Anyone know it's value? (again, I can offer lowball but do not wish to insult).
Thanks
Nick


----------



## Geo (Dec 22, 2011)

Nickpearl said:


> I can make an offer on an old model, but never used, Warner 10 & 25 Ampere Electroplating Power Unit plus new plastic tank (I'm thinking from mid- 1940's and sold then for $47. I wish to make a fair offer but have not as yet done any reverse electroplating.
> 
> Might anyone know if this would work for R-E gold from contacts and other bulky items?
> 
> ...



10A 12V is about the top of the range as far as i know, and even 10A makes alot of heat.


----------



## Nickpearl (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks, Geo.
I haven't yet broke into anything electro-plating, and did think this might be a bit much.
Appreciated your response.
Merry Christmas.
Nick


----------



## zacchy (Jun 1, 2013)

I need a complete team of gold refining, gold 50kg approximately every 24 hours to Colombia, who can supply me, I have confidence to Chinese teams, who knows what is best.?


----------



## Smack (Jun 1, 2013)

What is a team of goldrefining?


----------



## Westerngs (Apr 30, 2014)

He is from Colombia. In Spanish "equipo" means both team and equipment. He is probably using an online translation service, they are horrible.

He states he wants a complete refining setup, he appears to be partial to Chinese equipment.


----------



## Westerngs (Apr 30, 2014)

Zacchy, Su traductor no funciona muy bien que digamos. Escriba en español lo que necesita y yo lo traducire.

Zacchy, your translation service is not very good. Write in Spanish what you are looking for and I will translate for you.


----------

